# What's your empathy quotient?



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Reading posts here made me think about empathy and how much or little some people have. I found an online empathy quotient test. I only got a 40. Care to take it and tell us the results?

http://glennrowe.net/BaronCohen/EmpathyQuotient/EmpathyQuotient.aspx


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Got a 64% on this one though. Hmmm... the tests are different.

http://www.noanxiety.com/tests/empathy-test.html


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

On the first one I got 41. _33 - 52 = average (most women score about 47 and most men score about 42)._

I got 56% on the second test. _Average empathy level. This means you are quite empathic, even if you don't always understand how other people feel._


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I got a 61 on the first one and will do the 2nd ... in one sec.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

43 on the first one.

57% on the second one.

I am quite empathic, even if I don't always understand how other people feel... All right then.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Ventura said:


> For the 2nd one I got an 80%


What happened to the other 20?!? :b


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

39 on the first 57 on the second.


----------



## anonymous soul (Sep 8, 2011)

60 on the 1st....above average. not much of a surprise... I have often felt borderline psychic when it comes to empathy.


----------



## anonymous soul (Sep 8, 2011)

haha...i was too empathetic on the 2nd.....86


----------



## skittlez (Jan 2, 2009)

42 and 72%


----------



## cubanscorpio (Jun 30, 2010)

55 - above average. I'm such a selfish douche. I thought I would score higher. :lol


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm a lot like you *anonymous soul*. Overly empathetic and very intuitive with how people are feeling.

1st test = 69
2nd test = 86%


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

36 on the first, 56 on the second. Meh.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

First Test:

*Your score: 18*
0 - 32 = low (most people with Asperger Syndrome or high-functioning autism score about 20)
33 - 52 = average (most women score about 47 and most men score about 42)
53 - 63 is above average
64 - 80 is very high
80 is maximum

It seems I'm not all warm & fuzzy and I fail to hug trees or think ugly babies are cute.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

Test 1

Sounds like me. I have extremely high-functioning autism. Though I consider myself more of a "realist", than unemphatic. If your hair is ugly, I'll find a way to tell you, but in a nice way.

Your score: *27*
0 - 32 = low (most people with Asperger Syndrome or high-functioning autism score about 20)

Test 2

Your empathy level is *74% *

High empathy level. This means that you understand how other people feel in most cases. So you share their emotions and feelings.

Whaaa? :wtf


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

36 on the first test, 60 on the second


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

54 and 72. I'm a pretty empathetic person, probably more empathetic than most. I realized that a few years ago when I was driving with a friend and we drove by an accident where the car had struck a bicycle. The guy was in serious pain on the ground with the EMTs. I immediately felt terrible for the guy, while my friend looked on and said "oh well, don't care."


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

I couldn't be bothered to take both, but I got 45 on the first one.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

41 & 72. I give that a plus or minus 30.



Duke of Prunes said:


> I couldn't be bothered to take both, but I got 45 on the first one.


ftw ^^


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Test #1 = 41
Test #2 = 68%


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

32 on the first one, 57% on the second one


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

43 on the first.

66% on the second.


----------



## kelsomania (Oct 12, 2010)

I got a 27 on the first one.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

CourtneyB said:


> Test 1
> 
> Sounds like me. I have extremely high-functioning autism. Though I consider myself more of a "realist", than unemphatic. *If your hair is ugly, I'll find a way to tell you, but in a nice way.*
> 
> ...


My view is that people should be careful what they ask, not asking questions they don't want the answer to.

Aspergers Syndrome would mean I'm not aware of the social convention that says you say it looks nice even if you think it's hideous. I'm fully aware of that social convention, I just think it's stupid to lie and ignore Miss Manners.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

51 on the first...I don't need a test to measure my empathy, I'm just really empathetic, having been bullied in primary school, It's easy to put yourself in other people's shoes. Hate to see anyone struggling and will help if I can. People that are cold/emotionless are disgusting, met a few psychos already in the workplace, like actual psychopaths.



UltraShy said:


> First Test:
> 
> *Your score: 18*
> 0 - 32 = low (most people with Asperger Syndrome or high-functioning autism score about 20)
> ...


haha I hate it when people show you pics of their kids/pets and in all honesty, they aren't the cutest  You're like 'awwwwwwww' but you're thinking 'bleeeeeeh'


----------



## Spineshark (Mar 1, 2011)

Test 1: 61
Test 2: 80%


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Test 1 - 17
Test 2 - 46% (ave)

Test 1 (EQ) is a professional one. 0 - 32 = low (most people with Asperger Syndrome or high-functioning autism score about 20). Funny, most think I am autistic. The diagnosis is probably correct. Mrs Nutjob will never believe the score.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

UltraShy said:


> My view is that people should be careful what they ask, not asking questions they don't want the answer to.
> 
> Aspergers Syndrome would mean I'm not aware of the social convention that says you say it looks nice even if you think it's hideous. I'm fully aware of that social convention, I just think it's stupid to lie and ignore Miss Manners.


That is exactly what I think. If you care enough to ask my opinion, why would you want me to lie? (I was referring to the "ugly hair" question on the first test in my previous post, by the way). It irks me when people ask you a question expecting a fake answer, I give them my honest polite opinion and they act like I'm rude or look at me in disbelief....:roll


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

28 D:

I might have aspergers syndrome. . . well thats new.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

47. Average. Huh.


----------



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

55 on the first
and 74% on the second


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

60 on the first
84% on the second :um


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

First test:

*Your score: 10
0 - 32 = low (most people with Asperger Syndrome or high-functioning autism score about 20)
**

Second test:

**Your empathy level is 36% *

Low empathy level. This means you possess a low empathy level. It's not easy for you to understand what other people feel, nor to share their emotions. Perhaps it all depends on the fact that it's hard for you to understand your own emotions (not to mention the emotions that other people feel). You should try this simple exercise: ask yourself how you feel in different moments of the day, for example when you wake up, when you meet someone, before you go to sleep and so on.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I showed the Mrs how I answered the items and she agreed with them and now believes in the score but doesn't see me as unempathetic, however that word's defined. That's 3 or more people now who agree with my answers.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

test #1 - 32, which is on the low edge of average.

test #2 - 84 "too much empathy"

lol.

I think one thing that effected my score on the first test is that instead of just three options, like "yes, neutral, no" they offer a wishy washy "somewhat agree, somewhat disagree" which I tend to choose a lot, through indecisiveness or lack of confidence.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

31 on the first test.
66% on the second.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Dane said:


> I think one thing that effected my score on the first test is that instead of just three options, like "yes, neutral, no" they offer a wishy washy "somewhat agree, somewhat disagree" which I tend to choose a lot, through indecisiveness or lack of confidence.


They score those items the same as the definitely agree and disagree ones.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

50 on the first one. "above average"

82 on the second one.  "too much empathy" 



I guess I need to start being meaner.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

over 9000


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

kelsomania said:


> I got a 27 on the first one.


Me too. It's almost average though, so I wouldn't fret over it too much.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Yeah, 10's not average, guess that must be the Aspergers.


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

20 - first
60% - second

I try lol.


----------



## AceRimmer (Nov 12, 2008)

I only did the 1st test and got an 18. Not surprising as I get more indifferent as life goes on. I guess not caring is one of my defense mechanisms.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

I bet mine might have been higher 10 years ago. But I find it harder to care now.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

Not taking the first one. Some of the questions strike me as extremely silly. How is keeping up with fashion relevant? "do you dream most nights?" Yes, _everyone_ dreams most nights, whether or not you remember it is another matter entirely. Etc.

On the second one I get 74%


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

61 for the first one, 72% for the second


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

25 on the first one


----------



## Elizabeth419 (Sep 9, 2010)

Got a 69, but I feel like it should've been higher. I literally cannot have fun anywhere if even one person in a room looks uncomfortable or unhappy.


----------



## AstronautsGrapes (Sep 29, 2009)

> Your score: 10
> 0 - 32 = low (most people with Asperger Syndrome or high-functioning autism score about 20)





> Empathy test result
> 
> Your empathy level is 36%


hmmm.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

43 the 66%


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

21 on the first one.


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

37 on the first one. Not that I though I'd get anything higher. :blank


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

38 on first one
52 on second


----------



## Pialicious88 (Sep 23, 2009)

23


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

My empathy is much lower on the Internet than it is in real life....Let's just say I can't read body language to tell if you're playing games with me on the Internet.


----------



## Eraque (Apr 24, 2011)

15 on the first one, 37% on the second. The first test doesn't seem 100% empathic to me, on the surface anyway. 

Such as this one: "I don't tend to find social situations confusing"...well, might people with social anxiety- who might not necessarily be indifferent- find social situations confusing? Same goes for this: "I find it hard to know what to do in a social situation." I also find the the parents-teaching-good-manners question incomplete. Off the top of my head, teaching a child to be conscious of their health (exercising and such for a long, healthy life), get along with others, be motivated/mature/have self-control, etc. are just as important. The politics question is also not inclusive, since many people who enjoy politics are also extremely outgoing and empathic. I've met a few people like that. Also, there are empathic/social people who can tick off most of the stuff on the test but still burned ants, cut up worms, etc., as children.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

First one is 17
Second one is 38%

That's not good is it?


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Jul 7, 2011)

61 and 82% Haha. I think the 1st one is more social skills based empathy while the 2nd one is just going off your emotions.


----------



## Nesa (Oct 20, 2011)

19 on the first one, 34% on the second one. Wow, I didn't know I was that heartless.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

My what? :blank


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Eraque said:


> 15 on the first one, 37% on the second. The first test doesn't seem 100% empathic to me, on the surface anyway.
> 
> Such as this one: "I don't tend to find social situations confusing"...well, might people with social anxiety- who might not necessarily be indifferent- find social situations confusing? Same goes for this: "I find it hard to know what to do in a social situation." I also find the the parents-teaching-good-manners question incomplete. Off the top of my head, teaching a child to be conscious of their health (exercising and such for a long, healthy life), get along with others, be motivated/mature/have self-control, etc. are just as important. The politics question is also not inclusive, since many people who enjoy politics are also extremely outgoing and empathic. I've met a few people like that. Also, there are empathic/social people who can tick off most of the stuff on the test but still burned ants, cut up worms, etc., as children.


In the paper they list which are the filler items unrelated to empathy.


----------



## Class (Nov 6, 2011)

Got a 30 on the first test.
Got a 64% on the second.

These tests gave me pretty different scores. Should I average them and proclaim my empathy quotient average? :s


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Jul 7, 2011)

Class said:


> Got a 30 on the first test.
> Got a 64% on the second.
> 
> These tests gave me pretty different scores. Should I average them and proclaim my empathy quotient average? :s


I feel like that means you have a hard time in social situations but are still empathetic to a healthy degree. Sounds like most people with SA to me. Haha


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I got *11 *

WTF is wrong with me?


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

33


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

arnie said:


> I got *11 *
> 
> WTF is wrong with me?


Am I on the wrong forum? Should I just head over to wrongplanet.net and never look back? :con


----------



## HomerSimpson (Sep 2, 2012)

The first one I got a 57. On the second one I got an 86%.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I got a 33 on the first one, and a 40% on the second one.


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

*got 32*

*Your score: 32
0 - 32 = low (most people with Asperger Syndrome or high-functioning autism score about 20)
33 - 52 = average (most women score about 47 and most men score about 42)
53 - 63 is above average
64 - 80 is very high
80 is maximum*


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

29 on the first one... jesus. How depressing, these tests just don't get any better.

60% on the second one. Ok, so apparently I am simultaneously heartless & empathic. Good for me!


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

I got 36.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Your score: 48


----------



## Insider (Sep 17, 2012)

First test I scored 30

Second one I scored 46%


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

*Your score: 21
0 - 32 = low (most people with Asperger Syndrome or high-functioning autism score about 20)*

I knew that =_____=


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Your score: 17
0 - 32 = low (most people with Asperger Syndrome or high-functioning autism score about 20)
33 - 52 = average (most women score about 47 and most men score about 42)
53 - 63 is above average
64 - 80 is very high
80 is maximum 

That's a really stupid test. Yeah, I know being blunt like that makes me insensitive.:roll It contained stupid questions that discovered:

-I don't dream (or at least I can rarely recall any)
-I not into fashion
-I'm not a morning person
-I don't know what to do in social situations (which seems the case with most who have SA)
-I'd give an honest opinion on a hair cut I don't like if asked (You shouldn't ask questions that you don't want the answer to.)
-I don't get upset by the news (seeing how there's not a damn thing I can do about it).
-I don't get emotionally involved in movies. Am I a cold-hearted SOB because I don't cry when a fictional being dies?:stu


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> Your score: 17
> 0 - 32 = low (most people with Asperger Syndrome or high-functioning autism score about 20)
> 33 - 52 = average (most women score about 47 and most men score about 42)
> 53 - 63 is above average
> ...


Most of those questions didn't effect the score, either way you answered.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

52


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

F1X3R said:


> Most of those questions didn't effect the score, either way you answered.


They why did they ask so many questions. It was too long & tedious.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

53 on the first.


----------



## moya (Feb 16, 2012)

*Your score: 61

*
On first one, though. 63+ is 'very high' which I think I scored last time. I tried to gauge my current empathy rather than my 'usual'. Weird, I thought I owuld've plummeted.

Second one...
* Empathy test result *

*Your empathy level is 78% *



UltraShy said:


> -I don't get upset by the news (seeing how there's not a damn thing I can do about it).
> -I don't get emotionally involved in movies. Am I a cold-hearted SOB because I don't cry when a fictional being dies?:stu


It's not about 'doing something about it' or whether the character is 'fictional', but being able to put yourself in the shoes of the victims or characters. Being able to look outside of your own bubble.



UltraShy said:


> They why did they ask so many questions. It was too long & tedious.


I think they want to collect extra information on the people who did the tests and what they scored. To get a picture of empathy vs other characteristics. IF they didn't use every answer, anyway.


----------



## ShouNagatsuki (Oct 20, 2012)

My result:
*Your score: 11
**
*So people do have a point when they say I'm a cold person...


----------



## No Real Help (Feb 8, 2012)

59 and 76%


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I got a 20 on the first test...


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Your score: 43

On the first one.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

66. Didn't think it would be that high.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

32 on the first one

Would of been lower if there weren't so many questions involving friends

50% on the second one


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

38


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

i didnt feel like doin all that resding


----------



## Imspartacus (Sep 29, 2012)

66 on the first and 80 on the second, medium high empathy.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

First one: 45
Second one: 75


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

34 on the first one. 

I don't know how my EQ has apparently dropped by 7 since I took it last year. :?


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

50 on the second one


----------



## moya (Feb 16, 2012)

Solar Eclipse said:


> 34 on the first one.
> 
> I don't know how my EQ has apparently dropped by 7 since I took it last year. :?


Empathy is a 'learned' thing and it isnt exactly like riding a bike. You're born with a certain potential to learn and it's up to you to do something with it.

I don't know what your life is like, but if you've been less social and more introverted now than a year ago, you'll start to reflect more on how you feel and deal with things and less on other people. So you'll be affected less by them and your sense of empathy decreases.

...unless this is just a really ****ty test and you get two wiiildly different scores while doin gthe the test twice in a row


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

33....? =/ No way....but I got 84 on the other test....this clearly means nothing

....


----------



## kj87 (Sep 30, 2012)

ShouNagatsuki said:


> My result:
> *Your score: 11
> *So people do have a point when they say I'm a cold person...


Damn CJ you a ICE COLD killa


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

39 on the first and 66% on the second. I think the second is more accurate...I'm definitely a softie, despite not actually liking most people I meet. it's odd.


----------



## alissaxvanity (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm shocked I'm only 59


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

kj87 said:


> Damn CJ you a ICE COLD killa


If only lack of empathy helped when attempting to follow the damn train.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

On the first one I got 22. Holy ****ing Jebus. I guess it was kind of expected though. My empathy is really not based on emotion or any innate ability. It is mostly a conscious and intellectual process for me.

EDIT: 50% on the other one.
_Average empathy level. This means you are quite empathic, even if you don't always understand how other people feel.

_Yeah, sounds about right. Like i said, my empathy is not based on emotion.


----------



## kj87 (Sep 30, 2012)

Toppington said:


> If only lack of empathy helped when attempting to follow the damn train.


----------



## NikolaTesla (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm definitely no asperger. I can understand social symbols exactly no matter whether they are verbal or non verbal. I just don't feel sympathy.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

33.

Why are half of the questions not related to empathy? Also why do I have to predict what someone is feeling? Most people cannot do this, accurately.


----------



## Christian S (Aug 2, 2012)

42 & 58


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

First: 29 :um
Second: 56%


----------



## NikolaTesla (Oct 23, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> First one is 17
> Second one is 38%
> 
> That's not good is it?


That is subjective, but in my opinion lower is better.
This test gives completely invalid results anyway. Because it does not distinguish cognitive capability and affectivity.


----------



## The Crow (Apr 17, 2012)

10. :teeth


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

moya said:


> Empathy is a 'learned' thing and it isnt exactly like riding a bike. You're born with a certain potential to learn and it's up to you to do something with it.
> 
> I don't know what your life is like, but if you've been less social and more introverted now than a year ago, you'll start to reflect more on how you feel and deal with things and less on other people. So you'll be affected less by them and your sense of empathy decreases.
> 
> ...unless this is just a really ****ty test and you get two wiiildly different scores while doin gthe the test twice in a row


Hmm, I suppose that makes sense. I actually am less social/more isolated now than I was last year... So I feel like I'm "out of practice". I've always been somewhat oblivious though.

And clearly, I can't be trusted to take this test without letting my current emotions/mindset interfere... Because I took it again and got 25. That can't be right. I guess the key for a test like this is consistency over time.

And I got 56% for the second one.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

15 first test, 44 second. pretty lame tests. if i could take back my participation, i would.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Solar Eclipse said:


> And clearly, I can't be trusted to take this test without letting my current emotions/mindset interfere... Because I took it again and got 25. That can't be right. I guess the key for a test like this is consistency over time.


Our mood, energy and stress levels do very much influence how much we're able to handle the extra stream of input that empathy provides.
And it doesn't seem too unlikely that what you feel capable of in self-rating tests like this one also gets coloured by your thoughts and feelings.
So I wouldn't take a single number to be your exact number, but it's more about the general level, and even that can go up and down depending how you're feeling..
Though I guess the theory about empathy and especially in regards to autism/asperger's is that we each have some 'normal' state if we aren't stressed or otherwise under strong influence.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Milco said:


> Our mood, energy and stress levels do very much influence how much we're able to handle the extra stream of input that empathy provides.


Yeah, if I'm emotionally spent, my concern for other people lessens dramatically. I guess I put myself first so there's no room to worry about everyone else.



> And it doesn't seem too unlikely that what you feel capable of in self-rating tests like this one also gets coloured by your thoughts and feelings.
> So I wouldn't take a single number to be your exact number, but it's more about the general level, and even that can go up and down depending how you're feeling..


Yeah, a range would make more sense; a number seems too precise.



> Though I guess the theory about empathy and especially in regards to autism/asperger's is that we each have some 'normal' state if we aren't stressed or otherwise under strong influence.


Yeah, taking the test when you're in a "normal" state and aren't under any strong influences makes sense. What about a person suffering from major depression, dysthymia, bipolar disorder, SA, etc. though? How would they go about taking it and what could be said about the scores they receive? I'm assuming it would be more difficult to diagnose Asperger's or autism if there are other mental disorders in the mix.

Anyway, it never seems like I'm in a "normal" state... Either I'm overly optimistic and energetic, or overly pessimistic and indifferent so I don't know if I'd ever get the "right" results. :/


----------



## Kaede (Jun 2, 2012)

First: 39
Second: 57%

Average on both accounts.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Solar Eclipse said:


> Yeah, taking the test when you're in a "normal" state and aren't under any strong influences makes sense. What about a person suffering from major depression, dysthymia, bipolar disorder, SA, etc. though? How would they go about taking it and what could be said about the scores they receive? I'm assuming it would be more difficult to diagnose Asperger's or autism if there are other mental disorders in the mix.
> 
> Anyway, it never seems like I'm in a "normal" state... Either I'm overly optimistic and energetic, or overly pessimistic and indifferent so I don't know if I'd ever get the "right" results. :/


You would have had to be depressed (or otherwise) for long enough for that mindset to really manifest itself. I'm also not sure how much it could influence the score, just open to the idea that it could.
But even so, it isn't one individual test that causes you to get a diagnosis, but rather an overall picture, and in particular with asperger's, it includes things from your childhood as well, when you presumably weren't depressed.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

7


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

lol just goes to show how flawed these sorts of tests are, I scored low on the first one and high on the second one. 

Your score: 29
60%


----------



## panopticon (Nov 14, 2010)

57 (above average) and 84% (too high).


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

Nono441 said:


> 29 on the first one... jesus. How depressing, these tests just don't get any better.
> 
> 60% on the second one. Ok, so apparently I am simultaneously heartless & empathic. Good for me!


I retook both tests and scored 15 and 44%

LOL


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

64 (very high) on the first, 70% (high) on the second.


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

I got 9. It didnt explain if this means im **** or just stupid or what.


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

I did the second one and got 27 it said i have problems understanding other people maybe because i dont understand myself. Cant argue with that.


----------



## Astraia (Mar 24, 2013)

I got 58 (above average) on the first, and 78 (High empathy level. This means that you understand how other people feel in most cases. So you share their emotions and feelings.) on the second...


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

https://psychology-tools.com/empathy-quotient/

yeah yeah, another test where questions are worded in a way that you can easily predicate how you'd be scored and current moods will distort your true behaviour. whatever

now let me know what you got


----------



## Todd124 (Aug 31, 2015)

Your Empathy Quotient score was 35 out of a possible 80.
Scores above 30 are generally not indicitive of an Autism Spectrum disorder.

It's surprising really, as I'm known for being overly sensitive.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

72. Some of the questions were...idk, kind of could go either way on though. I mean, in some situations I'd say "Def agree" and in some "Disagree". That's just what I was thinking though. Quizzes like this are fun but I personally don't take most of them very seriously.


----------



## Constellations (Sep 23, 2013)

58


----------



## Xenia1983 (Nov 17, 2015)

Wow, got 44...and I thought I was highly empathetic...Oh well, I might be improving my assertiveness after all


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Your Empathy Quotient score was 30 out of a possible 80.
Scores of 30 or less indicate a lack of empathy common in people with Autism or Asperger’s Syndrome.


----------



## infinityplusone (Jun 5, 2011)

49


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

20, lol. That would be the Asperger's right there!

Either that or I'm running out of *****s to give!


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

19 :/ oh ****...
I thought the questions were more about interpreting social cues than empathy, though.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

16 which is indicative of Asperger's which I infact have. As someone explained on WrongPlanet, aspies tend to have high emotional empathy but struggle with cognitive empathy. 

Cognitive empathy" refers to the ability to understand what emotions other people are feeling based on facial expression, tone of voice, body language, etc. It's pretty well-established that autistic people have a problem with this, and if you hear anyone claim that women have a better capacity for empathy than men, this is probably what they mean.

"Emotional empathy" is giving a darn about what other people are feeling, e.g. having a conscience. The complete lack of this trait is the defining feature of sociopathy, but it has nothing to do with autism.

The dictionary definition of empathy, which means to vicariously feel another person's emotions as your own, is a little closer to emotional empathy. I wouldn't say that "cognitive empathy" and "emotional empathy" are two different "kinds of" empathy, so much as they are two different traits altogether, that just happen to share the same word due to a quirk of language.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Noca said:


> 16 which is indicative of Asperger's which I infact have. As someone explained on WrongPlanet, aspies tend to have high emotional empathy but struggle with cognitive empathy.
> 
> Cognitive empathy" refers to the ability to understand what emotions other people are feeling based on facial expression, tone of voice, body language, etc. It's pretty well-established that autistic people have a problem with this, and if you hear anyone claim that women have a better capacity for empathy than men, this is probably what they mean.
> 
> ...


Thank you *so much* for posting this. I have many Aspie traits (it's been suggested to me by more than one person, including my former therapist), but I also have rather high empathy, so I felt too bothered to take the test, since it doesn't seem to understand the different ways in which autistic people experience and express empathy.

I care very much how other people feel (to the point that if I read a sad story about a real or even fictional character, I can end up depressed for weeks, obsessing over how they must have felt), but I'm not always that great at _determining_ how they feel, unless they come right out and tell me. :/ I'm also often accused of not caring about others (an accusation that really hurts), when the truth is, I do care, I just don't always know how to show it.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Your Empathy Quotient score was 38 out of a possible 80.

Hmm, I don't know. What does that suggest? I'm also one of those people that has high empathy but is clueless on social cues.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

38. Thought it would have been higher. Not because I feel that empathetic most of the time but I pick up on peoples' emotions and social situations quite well actually. I also have no problem seeing the other person's point of view. Which is why I always question the autism diagnoses. I just lack knowing what to do about because I had no one to learn from and not many moments to practice.


----------



## Gavin2015 (Aug 13, 2015)

26. Oh ****! Thought my empathy score would have been higher. I use to be more empathetic towards other people, but, i don't know, people just kinda beat it out of me with manipulations and betrayals until i prefer to spend most of my time alone. The only time i can truly feed relaxed is when i am by myself.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

34. I don't think I'm the best at empathy and I can't predict what people are going to feel next. I think I used to be better, but depression took that away a little bit, feeling emotion.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

39, phew.


----------



## aquariusrising (May 19, 2014)

Ironically I did this the other day... I got a low score. 
It all depends on mood though.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Your Empathy Quotient score was 31 out of a possible 80.
Scores above 30 are generally not indicitive of an Autism Spectrum disorder.


----------



## Ameenah (Mar 21, 2012)

61 out of possible 80. That was fun. I love these tests.


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

63.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

31. I thought it would be higher.


----------



## monolo (Nov 18, 2015)

30.... Funny, I'm told sometimes that I'm a good listener. Mostly because I am usually quiet and just let people talk though.

But as said, it seems to be more of a test on reading social cues, which I am sometimes too anxious myself to notice about other people.


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

37

I think my empathy is very situational.


----------



## Recessive J (Feb 18, 2014)

17 lol. Okay maybe another disorder to add to the list. Gotta catch 'em all xD

But yeah seriously I think some of my answers were more cause of PTSD and stuff rather than aspergers, like not being able to look people in the eye, and preferring to spend time with animals over humans. I haven't always been that way, but I am right now.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Recessive J said:


> But yeah seriously I think some of my answers were more cause of PTSD and stuff rather than aspergers, like not being able to look people in the eye, and preferring to spend time with animals over humans. I haven't always been that way, but I am right now.


They _seriously_ use eye contact to determine empathy level??

Ugh there is _no way_ I'm taking this test now. I don't look people in the eyes because it feels very threatening and invasive to me. Not because I don't empathize with them! :| In fact I often feel like apologizing for possibly making people feel like I'm not listening to them because I can't look them in the eye! I hardly think I'd be so worried about that if I lacked empathy...

I wonder who wrote this thing...to erroneously assume that autistic and anxiety traits must indicate a lack of empathy. It seems like the person who wrote the test is unable to look beneath the surface to see people's true motivations when they act, and is basing his/her conclusions purely on outside appearances. Which seems kind of ironic. :|

...

...I'm sorry, I know I'm taking this all way too seriously, but I hate being misunderstood! :x


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

I don't know about my empathy quotient, but my patience one must be very low, as I got through 17 questions and decided this test was too long and I'm not going to bother.


----------



## MondKrabbe (Sep 7, 2015)

minimized said:


> Your Empathy Quotient score was 38 out of a possible 80.
> 
> Hmm, I don't know. What does that suggest? I'm also one of those people that has high empathy but is clueless on social cues.


I want to say this because I got a 36. :stu


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

_Your Empathy Quotient score was 37 out of a possible 80._

I'm getting worse.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

23 lol. I do give very few ****s, so gg quiz.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

36



tehuti88 said:


> They _seriously_ use eye contact to determine empathy level??


No. There's nothing like that in there.



Noca said:


> 16 which is indicative of Asperger's which I infact have. As someone explained on WrongPlanet, aspies tend to have high emotional empathy but struggle with cognitive empathy.
> 
> Cognitive empathy" refers to the ability to understand what emotions other people are feeling based on facial expression, tone of voice, body language, etc. It's pretty well-established that autistic people have a problem with this, and if you hear anyone claim that women have a better capacity for empathy than men, this is probably what they mean.
> 
> ...


Huh. That's very interesting. Usually I can pretty well tell how people are feeling, and I can feel bad that they're upset or happy for them if they're happy, but I can almost never really feel happy or upset _about the things they feel happy or upset about_. Things that happen to me don't tend to cause me to feel much, and certainly not for long, so I'm at a loss when people feel much more strongly about those things, especially when they hold on to them. Romance might be an exception though. That sort of tickles me inside.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

Your Empathy Quotient score was 26 out of a possible 80.

To be fair, some questions were somewhat difficult to answer, since you don't really consciously think about these things.


----------



## neckbeard (Jun 23, 2014)

29.


----------



## Recessive J (Feb 18, 2014)

tehuti88 said:


> They _seriously_ use eye contact to determine empathy level??
> 
> Ugh there is _no way_ I'm taking this test now. I don't look people in the eyes because it feels very threatening and invasive to me. Not because I don't empathize with them! :| In fact I often feel like apologizing for possibly making people feel like I'm not listening to them because I can't look them in the eye! I hardly think I'd be so worried about that if I lacked empathy...
> 
> ...


My bad that was in a different test I took after this. But yeah that's why stuff like eye contact isn't a very good way to judge if someone has aspergers, especially if they have SA. I guess with aspergers it's more to do with not understanding why making eye contact is a social norm rather than just finding it hard to keep eye contact because of anxiety like a lot of people here do. But I'm no expert xD


----------



## quesara (Jul 25, 2015)

55.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

uh.. this was sort of unexpected but i got 28. i would've expected something more along the lines of 40, but if i think about it, i actually don't have all that much empathy for people; especially evident by the fact that i basically find enjoyment in people being upset at school. i've never _really_ considered the possibility of having asperger's, but the possibility _is _there. i hate the idea of working in a nursing home or whatever, and tragedies on the news don't affect me at all really. i was completely unaffected by news of the paris attacks. i like watching people get upset (at school) and i'm actually more bothered by animals in pain than humans in pain. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Silere (Oct 19, 2014)

50. I have no complaints about that. I mean, I really empathise with pain and suffering, hurting peoples feelings, stuff that I understand. But I find it harder to empathise with things like people upset and crying because they had a tiff with their boyfriend or girlfriend. I've never been in that situation and don't know what it's like, and also, I know it sounds bad, but I feel like my own problems dwarf their relationship problems and arguments they have, so I just find it difficult to feel for them because I believe that it's not that bad. And lo and behold, the next day they are close and happy again, so I don't think I'm entirely wrong to feel like that.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

29. Huh. I'm surprised that my answers gave me such an extreme result. Interesting, I was probably too modest.


----------



## Ashley99 (Nov 5, 2015)

Mine's 69 (heh.) i actually thought I had aspergers because of my poor social skills..


----------



## Zinf (Oct 10, 2015)

60 out of 80


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

50. I'm meek and don't often socialize, but I do feel empathic and can usually read people pretty well. Possible exercise from overthinking. Curse/blessing. Hrm.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

22.....really don't know what this means. I'm not autistic or anything.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Your Empathy Quotient score was 5 out of a possible 80.
Scores below 10 are generally indicitive of a cold *** mother ****er.



Well that explains why I like scamming n00bs in runescape and trolling girls on Tinder by pretending to be Tom Riddle complete with a Voldemort pic.

But then Tinder decided to take it down. DAMN YOU TINDER!


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

60 out of 80. I was curious


----------



## WrongDoers (Jan 1, 2016)

49.

Sounds about right I guess. I think I'm generally pretty good at empathizing with and reading the emotions other people are presenting. At the same time, I've never been the type of person who gets particularly invested in the emotions of people on TV, in movies, or in books. I mean, I understand and empathize with what their going through, but in the back of my mind I'm always reminded that it's not real. When it's done very well I guess there are some exceptions.

Also, maybe I'm missing something here, but I'm struggling to see how if you're scared of roller-coasters or how often you dream are indicators of how empathetic you are.


----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)

28 out of 30. It's what I expected after being diagnosed with traits of ASD. I certainly lack cognitive empathy which involves reading how other people feel. I'll sometimes say inappropriate things which I later cringe at, often it makes me want to give up trying to talk to people.


----------



## Carlfrukt (Jun 28, 2012)

According to the tests I have taken online my EQ is lower than average but I feel like I'm more empathetic than most people. I'm often shocked at how cruel people can be towards others.


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

I got 49 out of a possible 80.

I don't really know if thats high or low


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

35.

I don't have any problems reading people or understanding what other people are feeling. I guess I don't automatically feel what they feel though. Isn't that I don't care, I just don't feel much.

Questions are weird though. For example, I dream every night as does everyone else.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

66

But man, some of those questions were dubiously relevant. What does my terror of roller coasters have to do with empathy?


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

19 out of 80


----------



## Quatermass (Oct 6, 2013)

17, ouch! Though many questions are difficult, as they require self knowledge that is hard to obtain. Still, even if I answered differently to a few of those questions, it would nevertheless be a low score.


----------



## CosmicLow (Jun 2, 2013)

Your Empathy Quotient score was 36 out of a possible 80.
Scores above 30 are generally not indicitive of an Autism Spectrum disorder.


----------



## Emar (Jan 11, 2016)

_Your Empathy Quotient score was 30 out of a possible 80.
Scores of 30 or less indicate a lack of empathy common in people with Autism or Asperger's Syndrome._

Oh...oh.... lol


----------



## Pastelic (Jun 18, 2015)

Your Empathy Quotient score was 34 out of a possible 80.
Scores above 30 are generally not indicitive of an Autism Spectrum disorder.

Higher scores indicate greater levels of empathy.


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

Your Empathy Quotient score was 23 out of a possible 80.

I'm not entirely surprised


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

"Your Empathy Quotient score was 27 out of a possible 80."


----------



## Nozz (Oct 6, 2015)

45

I'm not sure what dreaming or rollercoasters have to do with empathy.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I got a 40. Some of those questions were harder to answer.


----------



## bobbythegr8 (Apr 1, 2013)

*No way...*

Your Empathy Quotient score was 11 out of a possible 80.
Scores of 30 or less indicate a lack of empathy common in people with Autism or Asperger's Syndrome.


----------



## Torkani (Nov 9, 2012)

18/80

I tend to struggle with these kind of quizzes. It's hard to decide whether to choose "Slightly" or "Strongly". Lots of the questions also had to do with social cues, which is also something i'm clueless about.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Boring


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

58/80


----------



## Subatomic (Oct 2, 2014)

I scored a 10.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

26/80, but would've picked "I don't know, I can't remember enough of those situations" for most of them if available.


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

Telliblah said:


> 37
> 
> I think my empathy is very situational.


Same.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Oh wow. My case manager got me to do this last week. I don't know what I scored yet. Pretty sure she thinks I have Asperger's or something. And if I go with what I scored on this online one, which I tried to answer as similar as I did last week with her, it'll probably strengthen her theory since I scored below 30.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

It got taken by the toe people, so I don't know


----------



## SolarFlare825 (Oct 8, 2013)

I got a 73.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

*I got this...*

"Your Empathy Quotient score was *14* out of a possible 80.

Scores of 30 or less indicate a lack of empathy common in people with Autism or Asperger's Syndrome."


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

25/80


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

14, lol! Mind blown! 

****, where's Rea...she could vouch for that! :roll


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

I got a 43, but I would actually consider myself pretty empathetic. I think my downfall is how well I do in direct conversation sometimes where I probably don't come across as empathetic.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I did this before in a test with SQ as well, and they were both well below average.


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

I used to be extremely empathetic and that seemed to bite me in the butt. Now I'm selectively empathetic. If it's someone I know and care about, I'm empathetic. Otherwise, I don't give a flying *beep*. And there are people who I hope experience great misfortune.


----------



## NickNock (Jul 6, 2017)

41


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

42 out of 80


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Empathy Quotient:
10 out of a possible 80

Empathy test:
34%


----------



## BrokeTech (Jun 1, 2017)

I got a 29, but I don't really think this test is that great for measuring empathy. Still think they got the right type of score for me, though, i.e. low but not sociopathically so.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

62 out of 80
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Laurelles (Jun 28, 2017)

Your Empathy Quotient score was 52 out of a possible 80.

Damn, was hoping for higher than that


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Retook the test again recently and I got 22 out of 80.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

splendidbob said:


> 35.
> 
> I don't have any problems reading people or understanding what other people are feeling. I guess I don't automatically feel what they feel though. Isn't that I don't care, I just don't feel much.
> 
> Questions are weird though. For example, I dream every night as does everyone else.


Wtf happened to me? :S

60 now.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Eq: 59/80

Et: 82%


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

EQ: 53/80
Empathy level: 64%


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

splendidbob said:


> Wtf happened to me? :S
> 
> 60 now.


Mine dropped from 66 to 59. I'm looking at you, empathy vampire.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

truant said:


> Mine dropped from 66 to 59. I'm looking at you, empathy vampire.


:lol


----------



## Herzeleid (Dec 14, 2016)

44.
I was expecting more :c


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

cookiemaster225 said:


> Holy fk, I have supreme social skills then.


And you hide them from us? For shame, cookie, for shame.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Your Empathy Quotient score was 9 out of a possible 80.
Scores of 30 or less indicate a lack of empathy common in people with Autism or Asperger’s Syndrome.

uh-oh


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Amphoteric said:


> 19 out of 80 (2016)


10 out of 80 in 2017.


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

8 out of a possible 80. I expected it to be low but not quite that low. Though I was diagnosed with a "possible" Autism Spectrum Disorder so...


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

senkora said:


> 36


34


----------



## Rickets (May 5, 2014)

JH1983 said:


> 62 out of 80
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I got 15/80.

Second test this week I've done that scores heavily suggest Asperger's. Now I'm really wondering...


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Your Empathy Quotient score was 72 out of a possible 80.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

novalax said:


> Your Empathy Quotient score was 9 out of a possible 80.
> Scores of 30 or less indicate a lack of empathy common in people with Autism or Asperger's Syndrome.
> 
> uh-oh


I am not feeling this.....

I scored a 34, but then again, I am tired and impatient at the moment, trying to get off the caffeine and go to sleep....

I also noticed they misspelled "indicative". That'll really drop my score haha.


----------



## Erroll (Jan 18, 2016)

Eeekk! 18. I must be a sociopath or something.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Rickets said:


> I got 15/80.
> 
> Second test this week I've done that scores heavily suggest Asperger's. Now I'm really wondering...


 Just on online quiz though, not a formal diagnosis.


----------



## WahidRafiq (Jun 18, 2017)

My score was 7 out of 80.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

19...damn, really wish i posted my score 2 years ago.


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)

22... i guess thats ok


----------



## humidity (Nov 24, 2011)

62 out of 80, and 76%.


----------



## awayfromhome (Jun 9, 2017)

69/80 here. I have to say it gives me some pause to see all the low scores. I think i'm guilty of assuming people think and feel more like me than they really do :serious: What a different world someone who scores 10 on that must be experiencing.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

There just might be a liberal bias on this one. A typical liberal can empathize with a tree stump as long as it always votes for a Democrat.


----------



## Clivy (Aug 13, 2017)

Empathy test result

Your empathy level is 26%



Low empathy level. This means you possess a low empathy level. It's not easy for you to understand what other people feel, nor to share their emotions. Perhaps it all depends on the fact that it's hard for you to understand your own emotions (not to mention the emotions that other people feel). You should try this simple exercise: ask yourself how you feel in different moments of the day, for example when you wake up, when you meet someone, before you go to sleep and so on.

2/80

I know, I am SOO empathetic, right?


----------



## gisellemarx (Feb 1, 2010)

38%, that sounds about right. Sometimes I can be overly empathetic, but the rest of the time I just don't care like I should.


----------



## Clivy (Aug 13, 2017)

xxDark Horse said:


> Your Empathy Quotient score was 5 out of a possible 80.
> Scores below 10 are generally indicitive of a cold *** mother ****er.
> 
> Well that explains why I like scamming n00bs in runescape and trolling girls on Tinder by pretending to be Tom Riddle complete with a Voldemort pic.
> ...


 I like your style.


----------



## Kona96740 (Oct 29, 2017)

I got 62% I find It interesting as there has been new research done showing correlation between social anxiety sufferers and empathy in that many show an increased ability in determining moods of those around them


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## Kandice (Jan 26, 2017)

My empathy level is 64%, yay!


----------

